# Drucker können teilweise nicht installiert werden



## wydy (10. Juli 2008)

Moin Leute,
wir haben seit längerem das Problem, dass sich Drucker teilweise nicht auf dem PC installieren lassen. Man kann zwar nach dem Drucker suchen, wählt man diesen jedoch aus erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Sie haben keine ausreichenden Zugriffsrechte, um die Verbindung mit dem Drucker herzustellen". Das Problem tritt nur vereinzelt bei Benutzern auf, bei allen anderen Benutzer funktioniert der Drucker. Manchmal ist es ebenfalls so, dass der Drucker bereits installiert ist und funktioniert. Will man jedoch die Druckereigenschaften öffnen erscheint das Fenster nicht. Lösche ich danach den Drucker und versuche diesen wieder neu zu installieren, erscheint die obengennante Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich dann einige Tage später wieder versuche den Drucker zu installieren funktioniert es.
An den Zugriffsrechten der Benutzer kann das Problem nicht liegen, denn es haben alle Benutzer dieselben Rechte und das Problem tritt zufällig auf. Es ist auch nicht immer derselbe Drucker oder derselbe Benutzer bei dem das Problem auftritt.

Nach längerem Versuchen haben wir mal das SP4 neu installiert und danach konnte man den Drucker wieder installieren. Ob das Problem bei diesen Benutzer nochmals auftritt kann ich jedoch nicht sagen. Leider ist dies nicht gerade eine brauchbare Lösung, da das Installieren des SP4 eine ziemliche Weile braucht.

Auf den Clients ist Windows SP4 installiert und auf dem Server ist Windows 2003 SP2 installiert. Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen. Sonst fragt einfach nach.

Woran könnte das Problem liegen? Und warum funktioniert es nach einer Weile wieder? Leider finde ich nirgends eine Lösung dazu  Überall heisst es nur das die Berechtigungen falsch seien etc. daran kann es aber nicht liegen.


----------

